# Oil Change



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

click on all videos, it's the one that says Oil. Not sure I am doing Xanga correctly so plz let me know if it's wrong.








http://video.xanga.com/videoproperty.aspx


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can t help ya but it did make me jump for a min


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> click on all videos, it's the one that says Oil. Not sure I am doing Xanga correctly so plz let me know if it's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this link

http://video.xanga.com/rockbum/8f4a5174128/video.html

It should work.

Bill.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://video.xanga.com/rockbum/8f4a5174128/video.html
> 
> ...


OOOPPS!!

Saw some older lady do a simular thing at a car wash while I was waiting in line. Drove right over the side rail right into the machine, breaking it and smashing her car. She was mad because she smashed her car.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

All I can say is Holy Mackeral









Don


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Opps!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

I love it at the end where the guy gestures with is hands as if to say "that's far enough".


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Idiot. Then im sure someone called nine hundred and eleven and had to transport that idiot to the ER for a check-up for the law suit. It is very easy to see the employee was at fault and the company is liable and should buy the idiot a new car, pay the medical bills, pay the lost time off work and pain and suffering. The employee should be fired, tried and made to do community service. He will then be sued in civil court for more pain and suffering and destroying her property. All this will take years and waste millions of dollars and tons of manhours defending everyone. Aint life grand.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Aint life grand.


As long as your not the other person


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like the guy who just guided me into the last car wash









By the way - GO GRIZ - POOR VANDALS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like the fact the drivers speeds up once the front wheel falls in.

No need to hit the brakes! Just drive through it...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tony said:


> Looks like the guy who just guided me into the last car wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...










GASP! Bite your tongue! The VANDALS ain't fraid no Grizzly Bears!








we have so much fun when we visit Rick's relatives in Missoula. We always give his cousin, (the whole family are Griz diehards) something related to Vandals at xmas. One year I gave her a Vandals chapstick and she opened it and was so happy to have a pretty new chapstick and promplty put some on and was smiling. Then her kids told her look closely at it, her eyes got big and she started wiping her lips off, it was so funny.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

If the Pontiac hadn't fallen into the pit, the worker would've been run over, I'm sure.

Thanks for finding and sharing!


----------

